# African Owls



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a pair of them, what do I need to use for pumpers for these guys, or do they need to be hand fed?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You could use Egyp. swifts or any light breed. If you don't use pumpers you'll have to handfeed from day 1 & I wouldn't recommmend that.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> You could use Egyp. swifts or any light breed. If you don't use pumpers you'll have to handfeed from day 1 & I wouldn't recommmend that.


Can I use homers?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Wingsonfire said:


> Can I use homers?


*YES you can* ..GEORGE


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

george simon said:


> *YES you can* ..GEORGE


Thanks Mucho


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Do You Know Don Gilmore In Burlison .he Raises And Shows Them For Many Years.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

loftkeeper said:


> Do You Know Don Gilmore In Burlison .he Raises And Shows Them For Many Years.


No, I dont know him, I may have to try to look him up thanks Michael.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

It all depends on the quality of bird you start with .Good quality birds need pumpers and you will also have to do some hand feeding.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Are they very hard to find?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*American Owl Club*

Contact the officers of the American Owl Club about African Owl breeders in your area, usually a speciality club is great place to get information about the breed if you just getting into them. The members also have a wealth of information about breeding/raising AOs.

http://www.americanowlclub.com/

good luck

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*South German Shields*



newday said:


> Contact the officers of the American Owl Club about African Owl breeders in your area, usually a speciality club is great place to get information about the breed if you just getting into them. The members also have a wealth of information about breeding/raising AOs.
> 
> http://www.americanowlclub.com/
> 
> ...


Do you have any South German Shield available? Also what's the price?
Regards
Danny Joe Humphrey

http://www.colorpigeons.com/


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

They look funny to me


----------

